# Lake Photos from Camping Trips



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are some of my old lake photos, please share any you have with us here in this thread...


----------



## nan (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely lake photos SeaBreeze a  very relaxing looking area.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice!  If I can't be near the ocean, I'll take a beautiful lake.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 22, 2013)

_Very pretty lake SB, there is one similar to that near Horsham Victoria called green Lake_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, here's a few more, you can see the two fishing bobbins floating in the third picture.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 23, 2013)

Good selection.

First posting pics would make excellent picture postcards.


----------

